# Comfortable forks for minimum wrist strain



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been lurking in the forums for some years now, learning from all of you. I've been shooting a lot more recently but unfortunately my chronic tendonitis is acting up if I don't keep it in check. I don't hunt so there is no need to draw a heavy band set. I shoot 6mm steel at spinners with 0.45mm latex flat bands - super light setup but I still get some strain if I get into it for long hours. I also shoot freehand 2-2.5mm solid core cords which is what I enjoy most - it does create more strain for me though.

I have an Axiom Ocularis and a Wasp Enzo for the flat bands - held pinch grip. My question is, what kind of frame and grip would create the least strain for the wrist? My instinct is that a larger ergonomic frame that uses the whole hand would be most comfortable. Do you have any suggestions on this?

Anyone ever use something like this? : 









Thanks for the input!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Anything where you grip close to the fork tips will reduce strain. Are you using a lanyard? A good fitting lanyard will act as a wrist brace and reduce strain.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Check out pocket predator mini-tarus ott................Think you'll like it as I do.............


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You are getting some good advice already. The only thing I would add is that the dedicated Over the Top (OTT) band configuration has an advantage here. It can bring the bands closer to the hand than universal forks or Through the Fork (TTF) layouts. I'd also note that the OTT version of Pocket Predator Taurus combines the ergo, full web grip with very low fork height. 
My grip issues have more to do with arthritis than tendonitis, but in either case, I suspect a relaxed grip that allows the web of the hand to act like a fulcrum will help alot.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tons of great advice above. I have never tried a frame like the one in the picture but it looks very comfy and interesting.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Sloped tips and OTT has definitely help me with similar issues you describe.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is a slingshot, the "Tianpeng", which I can highly recommend after purchasing one of them from Piaoyu:

(Aliexpress): 45.51US $ 70% OFF|Slingshot Hunting TC21 Titanium Alloy Slingshot Catapult with Powerful Flat Rubber Band Precision Slingshot Outdoor Sports|Bow & Arrow| - AliExpress

Practically no wrist torque with this superbly designed frame.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions! OTT Taurus is so inexpensive and the shipping very reasonable - just placed my order.

Will also look up how to braid a nice lanyard...

Thank you all!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I definitely agree with the mini Torus being very comfortable and a great shooter. I have one and I use 1632 tubes with it and it is very comfortable and solid in the hand. I also have wrist issues and I have found that if I tilt my wrist forward a little bit instead of trying to make it straight 90 degrees with my pull it helps a lot. You end up just seeing the back corner that you're starting off of with just an inch leaning forward and works great. 








I made one similar to the picture you showed where all the fingers are supported and it is incredibly comfortable and one of my best shooters. If you ever want to make one I can send you the JPEG and you can cut your own out of plywood it is a very comfortable shooter.
I have it in both 85 mm and 98 mm design.

Cheers


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> if I tilt my wrist forward a little bit instead of trying to make it straight 90 degrees with my pull it helps a lot.


Would I need to have sloped tips like Karloshi mentioned for this to work? or does it create a new pivot point for the latex at the edge of the tip shooter-side?

That is a cool looking slingshot btw. I see shapes similar to this often. I need to build me one of those at some point...


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have heard slope tips are cool, personally I have never tried them I have a flat topped tip that works just fine with the Leaning of the slingshot forward. I have noticed no different aiming required when I change my aiming and position. The sloped for tip will only give the slightest difference from a flat tip. When I'm on form I can hit a 30 mm spinner many times in a row with my setup. The Mini Taurus will do great for you, and you can always shoot me a private message I can send you the jpeg of this design. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> I have heard slope tips are cool, personally I have never tried them I have a flat topped tip that works just fine with the Leaning of the slingshot forward. I have noticed no different aiming required when I change my aiming and position. The sloped for tip will only give the slightest difference from a flat tip. When I'm on form I can hit a 30 mm spinner many times in a row with my setup. The Mini Taurus will do great for you, and you can always shoot me a private message I can send you the jpeg of this design. Good luck and have fun.


Sloped tips took a little to get used to but it has meant i am able to keep my wrist straighter and is less painful to shoot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Boomslang said it perfectly, the mini tarus with a lanyard is amazingly comfortable to shoot. I can’t wait to see how you like it.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Snug lanyard
As said tips forward
Just enough elastic and draw for flat shot at your prefered distance.
Maybe lanyard with pull, open plastic
Spring cince so you can get hand thru then pull to tight but not to fit. 
Try to relax grip, let the lanyard takw the lever force.
ukj


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been shooting with forks canted forward and a simple lanyard all day today. Big difference! More solid with much less strain on the wrist. Just braided a "Mad Max" style lanyard to try tomorrow... Will be trying a buckle release next since I find it very snug to get my hand in and out of the bracelet with the correct length of rope connecting to the slingshot. 

Again, thank you all for your suggestions. Will try to post some pictures of the finished setups for you...


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm very happy with how these lanyards turned out. No need for buckles after all. These are not actual paracord but they are alright for now... Flatbands are GZK 0.45mm orange, cut at 11mm strips. Pouches are 40x10mm. Setup for 6mm steel.


----------

